# The Answer is Amazing!



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Watching this little 160# marvel play is an incredible experience, as usual. He is an animal tonight, having to do most of it alone, as KVH is a no-show tonight.

Iverson= :clap:


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Watching this little 160# marvel play is an incredible experience, as usual. He is an animal tonight, having to do most of it alone, as KVH is a no-show tonight.
> 
> Iverson= :clap:


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Ivy has 51 points, and he's still got time for more.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Kobe? Tmac? Let's talk about Iverson. This playoff performance by Iverson tonight rivals old school Jordan, and it's maybe more impressive than high scoring games for Kobe and Tmac because Iverson is scoring consistently through out the game. 

The most impressive thing is that he's doing it with JUMPSHOTS! If Iverson gets a good jump shot, you can't tell me that he's way below Tmac and Kobe.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't forget the 8 assists.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

so much for charlotte stopping AI


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

This is the best I've ever seen him play. He scores 55 going 21 of 32. You gotta love him!


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

Double-Nickel for AI to go with his 8 assists, 4 rebounds and 2 stls.........

AI is the MAN!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn 55 points..Thats amazing.

He is going to become one of the 50 greatest player.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Think of how privaledged we are to be wtnessing this generation of players play. Through the first two days of the playoffs we have seen Dirk go for 46, Pierce go for 40, McGrady for 43, Kobe for 39 topped off with AI for 55.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

He will be an inspiration to the other big scorers of this league! He continually amazes me. He is fearless going inside against players so much bigger and heavier than himself. He may have had a lot of jumpers tonight, but he is smart enough to mix it up and he sure did that tonight.

I cannot help but applaud him. It's a good thing he doesn't like to practice much - with that skinny body & how hard he plays, his career would be shortened a whole bunch!!

:clap: :rbanana:


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

just imagine how good he would be if he was a few inches taller, i mean hes one of the league's best and he is one of the shortest and smallest players. his blinding speed and fearlessness add the inches i guess....


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

and another thing, i dont think we'll ever see a player like Iverson again. I mean we are continually seeing Jordanesque type players such as Kobe and Tmac, and the next one is sposed the be Lebron, but will we ever see a player like AI again???


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> and another thing, i dont think we'll ever see a player like Iverson again. I mean we are continually seeing Jordanesque type players such as Kobe and Tmac, and the next one is sposed the be Lebron, but will we ever see a player like AI again???


The only player close to Iverson is Tiny Nate Archibald. When I think of small and fearless, I think of <b>only </b>those 2 players. That means we should go another 25/30 years before we see another fearless schrimp scoring and dishing like Tiny and Iverson.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I think it's safe to say Allen Iverson is my favorite NON-BULL player.... I love the way he plays... he is the only one that even gives me a slight reminder of how much MJ wanted to win when he played


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> and another thing, i dont think we'll ever see a player like Iverson again. I mean we are continually seeing Jordanesque type players such as Kobe and Tmac, and the next one is sposed the be Lebron, but will we ever see a player like AI again???


AI-type seems to be more rare than the Jordan type at this point but i see no reason that another won't come along eventually. maybe a couple of inches taller?


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> AI-type seems to be more rare than the Jordan type at this point but i see no reason that another won't come along eventually. maybe a couple of inches taller?


true though if they were taller, they wouldnt really be AI type cuz that wat makes AI so special, you dont see a 6'0 (more like 5'10) player doing wat he does, well rifleman pointed out archibald, so maybe once in a generation....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> true though if they were taller, they wouldnt really be AI type cuz that wat makes AI so special, you dont see a 6'0 (more like 5'10) player doing wat he does, well rifleman pointed out archibald, so maybe once in a generation....


That is what makes Iverson so special - he is so fearless and takes more of a beating that Mike or any other player takes. Barkley and Kenny the Jet said that Iverson is 5'10" and weighing 160#, that makes sense. Stockton is a legit 6'1/2" and weighs 185#, which is also what my nephew weighs at 6'1".

So if anybody came in at 6'0"+ - it wouldn't be the same. Iverson is simply amazing! Doing that <b>against a playoff, defensive minded team </b>like the Hornets makes it even more amazing. This wasn't the Nuggets or the Cavs he scored 56 points on!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I am speechless. There are no words for what we witnessed tonight. Even his distractors can say nothing. He did it all because HE HAD TO. 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I just don't know what to say. GREAT GAME AI!!! We all forgot about YOU as the MVP, year in and year out at the same 160#. Absolutely amazing.

KG, please look at this guy. It can be done!! He and TMac are doing it you can too.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> That is what makes Iverson so special - he is so fearless and takes more of a beating that Mike or any other player takes. Barkley and Kenny the Jet said that Iverson is 5'10" and weighing 160#, that makes sense. Stockton is a legit 6'1/2" and weighs 185#, which is also what my nephew weighs at 6'1".
> ...


yea exactly, and not only is he probably 5'10, hes also quite skinny, so he takes a huge beating.
the thing is that hes so fast, that wen his jumper is on, he cant be stopped, you play his shot, he blows rite by you, you play the drive, he hits the jumper, and sometimes you play the drive, and he still takes it past your whole team.....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Barkley and Kenny the Jet said that Iverson is 5'10" and weighing 160#, ...



Did you see how SMALL he looked when sitting next to Cherly Miller? I don't know how tall she is, but I would guess no more than 6'1", so he probably is less than 6' tall.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> AI-type seems to be more rare than the Jordan type at this point but i see no reason that another won't come along eventually. maybe a couple of inches taller?


I think there are alot of AI type players, Juan Dixon and Juanny Wagner come to mind. Maybe they just lack the heart that he has. I know Juan Dixon has it but maybe it's the fearlessness, I don't know AI is unique.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> I am speechless. There are no words for what we witnessed tonight. Even his distractors can say nothing. He did it all because HE HAD TO.
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> ...



I haven't checked the game stats, but I saw KVH brick at least 7 shots. I wonder if Iverson had one or 2 other teammates who made double figures?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That dude is just plain sick!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked the game stats, but I saw KVH brick at least 7 shots. I wonder if Iverson had one or 2 other teammates who made double figures?


Yep, he did in the latter part of the 4th. McKie and Snow hit some shots and I think they ended up with about 14 pts. But, seeing AI,when he realized there was a chance they could lose when NO pulled to within 1 pt, to see him just put the team on his back was simply amazing. We tend to forget just how amazing this guy is.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow, 55?? very impressive. I should have watched more of the game...


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

"The only player close to Iverson is Tiny Nate Archibald. When I think of small and fearless, I think of only those 2 players. That means we should go another 25/30 years before we see another fearless schrimp scoring and dishing like Tiny and Iverson."

isiah thomas is another player that comes to mind with a small body and a big heart.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

The little guy is definately fearless, I remember watching him run as hard as he could towards Shaq in the 2001 finals, just for the foul, hope the 6ers make it to the finals this year!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> The little guy is definately fearless, I remember watching him run as hard as he could towards Shaq in the 2001 finals, just for the foul, hope the 6ers make it to the finals this year!


And THAT was even with every part of his body banged up, including his tailbone.

They come around only rarely --- we had MJ and now we have Iverson. We are so lucky to be witnessing this.


Oops, sorry. If you're only 17, you didn't see the real MJ play.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bananas</b>!
> "The only player close to Iverson is Tiny Nate Archibald. When I think of small and fearless, I think of only those 2 players. That means we should go another 25/30 years before we see another fearless schrimp scoring and dishing like Tiny and Iverson."
> 
> isiah thomas is another player that comes to mind with a small body and a big heart.




Isiah is 6'1" and weighed 185# in his playing days, so he's still not as small as Iverson & Tiny(who also was listed at 6'0", but was not and also weighed in at 160# during his playing days.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> And THAT was even with every part of his body banged up, including his tailbone.
> ...


I saw the '93 and above Jordan!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw the '93 and above Jordan!



Ok -- cool. Then you know what I'm talking about. Sorry.


----------



## couchtomato (Aug 14, 2002)

Great game by Iverson. Wow!


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Not only was that a great game by AI, but it was probably his BEST playoff game when you take in to account his usual shooting percentage. I mean 21 for 34 has got to be HIS best game in a playoff situation. It was fun to witness.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

who saw him dunk on david wesley. ohh my god that was just sick.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: a yall i was just playing before you go to nba.com and try and get footage or something like that


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> Not only was that a great game by AI, but it was probably his BEST playoff game when you take in to account his usual shooting percentage. I mean 21 for 34 has got to be HIS best game in a playoff situation. It was fun to witness.


21 for 32 actually. Over 60% shooting, that's just sick.

This is the reason I stay away from the Kobe/Tmac arguments, and Kobe fans in general. Those threads make it seem like there's no argument whose the best, its one of those two. How many other players have shot over 60% in a 50+ point game, with 8 assists, in the playoffs to boot?


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

*AI was silly . . .*

I agree with every body . . . AI was crazy tonight! To do what he does FOR THE WHOLE SEASON and playoffs and to carry his team like he did is amazing. I love the way he respects and loves the game and he makes me believe in the NBA after not knowing how it will turn out post-MJ.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> 
> 
> 21 for 32 actually. Over 60% shooting, that's just sick.
> ...




You have a great point there. Now - I wonder that myself!


----------

